# Goodyear Eagle GT Tires - Variation in Tread Depth



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

A new set of Goodyear Eagle GT tires, size 245/45ZR17, was just installed on my 2005 Goat. They were purchased from The Tire Rack. Both The Tire Rack and the Goodyear websites show the tread depth to be 10/32-inch.

I always measure tread depth across the width of the tires when they are new and periodically thereafter, to detect any unusual wear pattern.

These tires have 3 circumferential grooves. All 4 tires have a tread depth of 8/32-inch on the outer groove and 9/32-inch on the other 2 grooves. This type of depth gauge was used:

Amazon.com: Tire Tread Gauge MILS448: Automotive

I've used this depth gauge for at least 20 years and feel rather confident about my measurements. I made sure that the gauge didn't contact wear indicators on the tire, and I repeated the test twice, getting the same results each time on all 4 tires.

The DOT code is the same for all 4 tires. I've been in contact with both The Tire Rack and the Goodyear Tire & Rubber Company about this matter. Both companies seem clueless, and, so far, have refused to help me determine if this tread depth variation is inherent in the tire design, or if the entire set of tires is defective.

Meanwhile, I haven't driven the Goat for over 2 weeks, waiting until I can determine if the tires are defective. This car is my daily driver, and I've driven it only about 100 miles with the new tires installed.

Does anyone else here have these tires in this size? If so, have you noticed such tread depth variation?

I don't want to contact the CEO of Goodyear to get an answer but definitely will if all else fails.

Thanks!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I just recently had the same type tire installed on my wife's Grand-AM GT/SCT.
Like I always do, I gave tires a once over when they arrived UPS from Discount Tire. They looked fine to me but I didn't take the time to measure the tread depth. They all looked the same in depth to me but my eyes are not good enough to gauge tire depth. I would assume there is a money back back guarantee on them? 

Perhaps take the tires to a reputable tire place and have them verify your claim and inspect the tire for your safety concerns and proceed from there to have this issue rectified. I wouldn't think the tires is defective just because the tread depth varies. 

Incidentally my wife loves the tires. Superior handling in rain. Night and Day difference from the Goodyear RSA OEMs that were on there. They are flat spot prone when the car sits for days without being driven. At 100 a tire delivered they are worth it, unless if I find I was short chaged on tread depth.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm hoping that the depth variation across the tread that I'm seeing is part of the tire design.

If so, I have no problem with it, even though I don't understand the reason(s) for manufacturing it like that.

Maybe if I ever get a response from Goodyear that the variation is normal, I'll be satisfied and will begin driving the Goat again. Neither it nor I are having any fun right now!....


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

You're obviously a very thorough guy... That's why TR and GY seem clueless.
I think you're right, it's prob a tire design "feature".

I wouldn't let the car sit for this, though. Drive and enjoy. 
Before you know it, you'll be down another few 32nd's.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

Maybe a couple of good burnouts will reduce the 2 grooves with 9/32nds down even with the one that is 8/32nds.....Then, the profile across the tread will be even.....

Yeah, I agree with you. I should be driving the Goat.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

Apparently, the outside groove with slightly less depth, ~8/32nds compared to ~9/32nds for the other 2 grooves, is incorporated into the tire design, so at this point I'm OK with them; but they have only about 200 miles on them.

One important lesson learned from this fiasco is to question Tire Rack's choice of recommended installers. After using their recommended installer, I had to take the car elsewhere to get them rebalanced. They had put far too much weight on all the wheels. Plus the installer screwed up the wheels.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I shop around for the best buys. I checked with Tire Rack on several occasions when comparing them to Discount Tire. Tire rack advertises the lowest prices.
Every time I give them a chance to meet or beat D.T.D.'s prices I am told they cannot do that. False advertising? GOSH NO... really? I asked the last sales guy, who do they refer to on their TV commercials when they make that claim. He sounded like Ralph Cramden on the Honeymooners stammering, and stammering. From now on unless D.T.D doesn't carry a tire I want, I will eliminate the call to Tire Rack and go with D.T.D.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Discount Tire has never let me down. Better prices & selection over Tire Rack or 1010Tires.

The Direzza DZ101s I ordered for my Grand Am showed up two days after ordering, zero blemishes. I've been a fan ever since.


----------

